# Ocean Cobia - Who's in?



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Looks like we'll have some good windows to see some cobia off Sandbridge this week. Tuesday and Thursday look like the best days. You'll need a reliable kayak, two small buckets of chum, a dozen eels, a Danforth or Bruce anchor and 5 feet of chain and 100 feet of rope, an anchor trolly, two fighting rods, a pitching rod, 8/0 hooks rigged on 3 feet of 80 lb mono, fishfinder rigs, and floats. Loads of fish in the water, bait everywhere, Avalon was covered up with Brown Suits this weekend. It's time!

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

How far off shore do you go?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Two miles then anchor up. Surf launch and reentry is biggest challenge. Not for Newbies.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ric, I could make it Tuesday.

I've got everything you say to bring. I would just need to buy a couple of chum bags and some snakes. 

It's just that I'm a newbie, and I'm not sure I'm up for it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

getting my hooks scccccchhhhhhhhhharp for fri man.

good luck and happy hunting tomorrow boys


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Neil where ya goin friday


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Neil, and what time are you going. I'll be at Sandbridge Friday afternoon and then plan on fishing starting at 5:00pm ish


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

unless them boys are getting bowed up today and the next couple of days i think initial plan is that we are heading south off one of the piers down that way... but if theyr'e gettin bowed up in va damn, id much apreciate the less of a drive


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

*No-bia Report*

No cobia but some good sized biters. Kill Devil Hills - here we come!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fisherman said:


> No cobia but some good sized biters. Kill Devil Hills - here we come!



biters? thats scary... i dunno how i feel about big biters and me in a floating bannanna... well go big or go home!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fisherman said:


> No cobia but some good sized biters. Kill Devil Hills - here we come!



and stop bieng stingy.. i wanna see pics!!!!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ric, what size biters are we talking about?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Just a pup. Still, jerked my feet back in the boat when I saw him.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil, you know that rod you let me borrow?

Well, I got dumped Tuesday while out with Rick and Lee.

Lost your rod ... .  

And the reel I had on it. A Daiwa 50 

And a tackle tray loaded with tackle.  

The new cell phone I got Friday? Wasted.  

I can give you some cash Friday so you can get a new rod. Or you can take my 7' Tica that's new 

I'd tell ya to call me, but the phone ... . I'll try and call ya from work tonight.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

that happened to me once, it sucks!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rockhead said:


> that happened to me once, it sucks!



only once... your way ahead of me. this summer, first day out caught a nice cobia, then got greeedy. flipped my boat 3 times. lost EVERYTHING. including brand new allstar sight castin rod, with a brand new diawa bg30 and new power pro and new jig. now i buy these cheapie rods and call it a day!

jeff we'll work it out. might have earned enough money from ya for a free ride south!

sorry to hear about that tho bud.... call me if u get a chance or email me your number at work and i'll call ya so its not ld


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Makes me think about the value of outriggers?????


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that, Jeff. You're not the first and you won't be the last. I've lost several hundred dollars worth myself. I'm not trying to be a smart a$$ but leash it or lose it. Two brass snaps and some paracord for each rod. My rods are leashed at all times except when landing on the beach. Then they're bungeed along side the yak with the butt forward. Ask me how I learned that little lesson Unfortunately the reels almost always get wet, but wet beats lost or broken. I recommend using Ugly Stiks and cheap reels for the kayak and save the good stuff for the beach.

Oh, almost forgot. Otter box for the cell phone.
$9 or so and you can hear it ring even with the box latched.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Caught Myself said:


> Oh, almost forgot. Otter box for the cell phone.
> $9 or so and you can hear it ring even with the box latched.


Caught Myself, where can you get the Otter Box?

Jeff sorry to hear about the spill. I thought you had rod leashes.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Jeff sorry to hear about the spill. I thought you had rod leashes.


Two rod leashes. Four rods.  

I lost the rod in the front flush mount holder. For some reason, I thought the rod would be safe in its holder if I took a spill.  

Time to get two more rod leashes.

And a new rod and reel.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Cdog, I got mine at Wild River Outfitters in VA Beach but I've seen them in other paddle shops and boat dealers.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dog, lots of good options for keeping your stuff safe and dry here:

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=st


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Caught Myself and Jeff.

Jeff call me when ya get a chance. Got some?'s for ya.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I would also suggest getting yourself some 'aloksak' bags from WRO... they're basically deebo 'ziplock' bags. They're airtight, watertight, and sandproof bags, used by the navy, etc... you get 3 for $6.00... cheap and easy fix. I keep my phone, wallet, and smokes in them. I also throw a small section of pool noodle in with my phone and wallet so they float. 

Jeff did you flip launching or landing? How'd re-entering work out for you?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about ya loosing your stuff in the drink and yea it's even worse when it belongs to someone else  
but I can point and laugh at ya for going over cause ya laughed at me when I told ya I flipped in front of a bunch of folks  
makes me worry do I have enough tie downs, bungie, dry bags, rod leashes and so on and so on,,, will there be any room left for fishing stuff?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter, be very, very careful. 

You're already close to the weight limit on that yak with just you and your paddle.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry about the dump you took and rod you lost.
I bought 3 rod floats at Bass Pro .They come in small med. and large. 3 to a pack for under 10 bucks.
I tested them on each rod I put them on and yes they floated .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Shooter, be very, very careful.
> 
> You're already close to the weight limit on that yak with just you and your paddle.


Ouch..... 
Ya better be nice to us FGIK or else we might sit on ya.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Man that's a nightmare getting dumped like that. Get flipped in the surf? 
I didn't even know they made rod leashes, I made four or five out of some nylon cord and big buckles.....Everything stays buckled up except for a plugging rod when I'm plugging. I tie my tackle box, gaff, everything else in, there's ropes everywhere but ehh no pain no gain. haha eight foot kayak means no real room for a goof up.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

A little birdy told me someone caught somethang today in his yak  

I could see his smile threw the phone


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> A little birdy told me someone caught somethang today in his yak
> 
> I could see his smile threw the phone




JUST LIKE A BROKE FRIDGE............

He got one but someone didn't.........

Reminds me of a movie George Lucas directed....

"Luke....I am your Father"......... 

Congrats...and was that a 6 or 10 pin hammer?.PING!!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh yea, Dawg I wonder how well Jeffs yak will float with both yours and my yak on top of his  keep flapn your gums and you will be sleepn in the bed of your truck come striper tourny


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Jeff did you flip launching or landing? How'd re-entering work out for you?


Both. 

Got dumped going out ... and coming in.

Learned a few things, though. 

Shooter, did NTKG do some catching??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Both.
> 
> Got dumped going out ... and coming in.
> 
> ...


I heard it was brown and did not have wings....


----------

